# Practice F D S Timed By Jake



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

*Still something to work out in the technique to get the time down to .180 to .280 and this is what my goal is. There is a point where the technique becomes part of you and until that happens I will likely be stuck with slower times.*

*Thanks Jake*

*http://youtu.be/j1Lt-VSFgys*


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

Not show you speed shooters do it. That is one technique my slow butt will never achieve, I am just not a mover









Envy your talent

LGD


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

lightgeoduck said:


> Not show you speed shooters do it. That is one technique my slow butt will never achieve, I am just not a mover
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*Thanks for the up comment. It appears to me that I am getting in the way of the time that is possible. Bad habits are difficult to break. I know what I want to do but I think I think about it too much to let it just be one motion and allow it. It must be one explosive move to get it there. *


----------



## Jakerock (Mar 8, 2012)

Dgui, one of the reasons you are great is because you think you are "stuck with slower times".

So, yeah... shake a leg! The cans not gonna shoot itself! LOL.


----------



## tnflipper52 (Jan 26, 2012)

That's mighty quick dgui. That quickness and accuracy, it's just amazing. I see you in the parking lot quite a bit. Do you ever find some of the marbles out in that big open lot?


----------



## capnjoe (Jun 3, 2012)

This reminds me of Iaido. Matter of fact, you'd be hard pressed to come up with a better classification.
That makes Darrell the modern day, slingshot equivalent of Zatoichi. The original, with Shintaro Katsu not the Rutger Hower version.
He cut ya before you knowed you was cut. Bet that pop can feels much the same way.
Nice shootin', Darrell. You're faster with the pickle fork, Think the shorter bands help increase your load time?


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

you rock darrell, and i'm sure you walk around town with your pfs in the holster there huh?!


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

Btoon84 said:


> you rock darrell, and i'm sure you walk around town with your pfs in the holster there huh?!


*You got that right, you just never now when a can will need to be struck.*


----------

